# INDIA | Luxury Train Services



## Yagya (Oct 18, 2010)

Well basically Indian railways along with different tourism boards of different Indian states operates luxury trains which cover important tourist destinations in those states. Currently there are around 7 of such luxury trains criss crossing major tourist tracks. 

Basically pre independence the different maharajas use to have their own trains fitted with all types of luxury they could buy with their tonne loads of money. After independence these trains fell into dis-repair then in 1982 the Rajasthan tourism board along with indian railways launched the "Palace on Wheels" ; India's first luxury train inspired from the trains of the maharajas. These trains ferried tourists across the desert state of Rajasthan with it's forts and palaces and then went to the Taj Mahal and ended the trip in Delhi. 

So yeah hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Yagya (Oct 18, 2010)

*Royal Rajasthan on Wheels!*

Logo: 









Route:










Pictures: 

cc:sunhorse


















cc:train chartering and private rail cars


----------



## Yagya (Oct 18, 2010)

*The Golden Chariot*

Logo:









Route:

cc:train chartering and private rail cars:










Pictures:
cc:train chartering and private rail cars


----------



## Yagya (Oct 18, 2010)

*Maharaja's Express*

cc:train chartering and private rail cars 

Logo:









Route:









Pictures:


----------



## Yagya (Oct 18, 2010)

*The Palace on wheels- India's first luxury train started in 1982*

Logo: 









route:









pictures:

cc:bahadur singh









cc:jim royal


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Yagya said:


>


Funny, the rolling stock ain't striking me as all that luxurious looking at the squishy corridor above for a place heftily into broad-gauge :nuts:


----------



## Yagya (Oct 18, 2010)

*The Deccan Odyssey*

cc:train chartering and private rail cars

Logo:









Route:









pictures:


----------



## Yagya (Oct 18, 2010)

trainrover said:


> Funny, the rolling stock ain't striking me as all that luxurious looking at the squishy corridor above for a place heftily into broad-gauge :nuts:


Well this part is where the cabins or the rooms are situated so naturally the corridor is not going to be big. It is after all a train.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Getting to look at a single-decked, overly-broad train at double-decker height: that's what'd be smashing!









http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Transarctica​
Don't mind me...me just be daydreaming...


----------



## Yagya (Oct 18, 2010)

^^

he he he you a rather imaginary train lover!


----------



## larven (Sep 12, 2002)

Stunning photos Yagya. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for pictures!! Almost like a Bollywood movie set! simply stunning!


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

You're welcome (not photos!). The loco strikes me more South-asian-looking than polar-.....I reckon Indians tart things up the best, I do (I ain't trying to be rude, just silly; the term "luxury" is purely subjective for me, that's all).

I was trying to extract an image from the sci-fi, French-language *La Compagnie des glaces* comic series in my websearch, but instead found on Page 20 the one above to be the one worthwhile enough here (*La Compagnie des glaces* revolves around human beings and new human lifeforms living on quite-almighty rails in an endless, human-induced ice age)


----------



## Yagya (Oct 18, 2010)

larven said:


> Stunning photos Yagya. Thanks for sharing.


Your welcome 



LeeighIam said:


> Thanks for pictures!! Almost like a Bollywood movie set! simply stunning!


Yes. Some of it really doesn't suit my taste but oh well. I like the maharaja express the most followed by Royal Rajasthan on wheels. Others needed to be less kitschy in my opinion ofcourse.


----------



## tuckerbox (Oct 15, 2007)

Stunning. Top marks must go to the Craftsmen and Tradesmen that built these Beautifull Coaches.


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Yagya said:


> cc:train chartering and private rail cars


Just on word : WONDERFUL !

Thanks for sharing.



Yagya said:


>


*How long is this trip ?*

Others are 7/8 days : 



Yagya said:


> Route:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## niknak (Sep 30, 2008)

-->http://www.goldenchariottraintour.com/download/big/tgc-003.jpg
-->http://www.goldenchariottraintour.com/download/big/tgc-001.jpg


----------



## The Renitent (Oct 21, 2010)

Does anyone know how much a journey would costs? Any price lists?


----------



## Yagya (Oct 18, 2010)

tuckerbox said:


> Stunning. Top marks must go to the Craftsmen and Tradesmen that built these Beautifull Coaches.


Yes pretty amazing for a train. 



Gadiri said:


> Just on word : WONDERFUL !
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


Yes most of the trips take around a week. The train acts as a transport as well as a hotel. So it would take you to the destination, then you will step out and see the city + locations for the day. Then come back and stay in the train. The train then will go to the next station. 



The Renitent said:


> Does anyone know how much a journey would costs? Any price lists?


You can plan you trip through their official websites if you search the name on google. They only run in a set period or season and get booked really quickly especially the palace on wheels and they are expensive.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Yagya said:


> Well this part is where the cabins or the rooms are situated so naturally the corridor is not going to be big. It is after all a train.


What is the width of the cabins?


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

^^look at the pics in post#59


----------



## Yagya (Oct 18, 2010)

*Palace on Wheels*

cc:albany tim


----------



## ssusa (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Nice train!!! Excellent pictures Yagya.


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

Deccan Odyssey


----------



## rahulchouhan014 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Maharajas Express’ Fare*

I just go through the Maharajas Express’ Fare table: http://www.the-maharajas.com/maharajas/maharajas-express-fare.html

Is this fare table applicable to everybody, I mean is there any separate fare table for Indian and foreigner?


----------



## MaharajasEXpress (Mar 26, 2014)

It is good that you are interested to travel with Maharajas Express train. There is only one fare list for Indian and foreign tourists. However, the operators announce some attractive discounts.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

rahulchouhan014 said:


> Maharajas Express


:yawn: /


----------



## ramakrishna1984 (Jun 21, 2013)

I want to be there and want to taste the life in Princely era in *Royal Maharaja Class *Express Class Luxury Train's


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

As a mem/sahib?


----------



## jonathanNCJ (Jan 26, 2014)

Yagya said:


> Yes because they run for a set season they get booked really quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Indian Railways I think.


Integral coach factory icf perambur Chennai


----------

